# In Thailand have everything I want



## Richardjjj (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi guys I'm in Thailand and have an amazing supplier who alot of body builders buy from. I wanted some advice from older users who use TRT for restoring vigour and vitality and erectile function. From my research I'm looking at 1ml per week of testorone as well as 500iu of HCG and something to control estrogen. What would you guys recommend? Anything else you recommend I get for later use? Clomid? Androbol? 

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 23, 2017)

With trt if you plan on being on it the rest of your life 200 mgs of test cyp is really all you need in most cases. You need to get blood work to tell you for sure. If you're going to do 200 mgs test cyp with hcg you can use aromasin or arimedex. It really depends on your bloods how much AI you need. On 200 mgs cyp i dont need an AI or take hcg. If your doing a test only beginner cycle it's usually 500 test cyp or eth and 500 ius of hcg both split into two shots on Monday and Thursday. With your AI if it's aromasin (depending on bloods) prolly 12.5 mgs a day or eod. Arimidex would be .05 mgs eod or e3d. You need bloods after 4-6 weeks to get your e2 dialed in. Hope this helped? And other questions don't hesitate .


----------



## snake (Feb 23, 2017)

150-200 mg Test/wk should put you back on track. Blood work at 5-6 weeks will help to determine if you're headed in the right direction. It may take a month or two but you'll get to a point where you look back and can see you're doing better. First Sign: you should be waking up under a tent in the first few weeks. Just give the process some time and although you may never feel 21 y.o. again, you will feel better in the long run. Good luck on your TRT journey.


----------



## Lop (Feb 23, 2017)

I agree. 200mg cyp did wonders for me.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 23, 2017)

Richardjjj said:


> Hi guys I'm in Thailand and have an amazing supplier who alot of body builders buy from. I wanted some advice from older users who use TRT for restoring vigour and vitality and erectile function. From my research I'm looking at 1ml per week of testorone as well as 500iu of HCG and something to control estrogen. What would you guys recommend? Anything else you recommend I get for later use? Clomid? Androbol?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Richard



What makes you think you need TRT?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 23, 2017)

Maybe TRT means something different in the land of the lady bois


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 23, 2017)

If I was in Thailand I would be running a gram of test and 100mg of drol every day for life


----------



## automatondan (Feb 23, 2017)

Id run a var only cycle.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 23, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> If I was in Thailand I would be running a gram of test and 100mg of drol every day for life



The lady boys would fall head over heals and want to sword fight with you.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 23, 2017)

Zeig is banned from Thailand due to his unkept beard, it scares the locals, but the ladybois dont seem to mind it....




Zeigler said:


> The lady boys would fall head over heals and want to sword fight with you.


----------



## Jin (Jul 9, 2017)

Jambax said:


> Sounds like a ok cycle.



At least read the damn post if you're gonna comment to get your post count up. Hurry up and get banned.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 9, 2017)

Jin said:


> At least read the damn post if you're gonna comment to get your post count up. Hurry up and get banned.


The ban gods have heard your prayer and mercifully answered.


----------



## sctxms (Aug 24, 2017)

well heck if over there I am getting jacked up on all the gear I can find and going on a **** fest with the local girls.


----------



## Fat Gig (Aug 24, 2017)

sctxms said:


> well heck if over there I am getting jacked up on all the gear I can find and going on a **** fest with the local girls.



Bloody hell there might be a few extra things that show up on your blood test when you get back.


----------



## ccpro (Aug 25, 2017)

How do the lady boys look....I know you know....


----------



## bvs (Aug 25, 2017)

Do you know of the infamous luscious "ladyboy" lei? He has the best ladyboys in all of Thailand


----------



## Breul (Aug 25, 2017)

what part of Thailand are you in? I just got back from there and I couldn't find anything in the south east.


----------



## sctxms (Aug 29, 2017)

Argh no lady boys just real women with real pussy and i u r over there now let me know and I can send u to my friends bar


----------

